# snow plow on bobcat



## omaha joe (Jan 7, 2010)

i'm putting a meyers blade on a 763 bobcat i'm confused on a couple of things first can the hoses be 3/4 from the bobcat to the cushion valve i'm using a prince valve #DVR-1HH &1/2 hoses from the other side of the valve to the plow cylinders also the told me about flow restricters they told me to but them right on the plow cylinders that way the flow from the bobcat is isolated from the plow cylinders they we're concerned about heat build-up from going from 15 gpm to 5gpm so seem to think that if something happened bad the flow valve would take the abuse first instead of the bobcat any comments would be great


----------



## Rod (NH) (Dec 13, 2010)

Personally, I think you have been given some bad advice. There is no need for any hoses larger than 1/4" between the Bobcat and the plow cylinders. Also, if you are using a cross-over relief (cushion) valve (I'm using a DRV-4HH, the only difference is that my port sizes are 1/2" NPT instead of #12SAE like yours), then putting the flow restrictors right on the plow cylinders could restrict the function of the cross-over relief valve should the plow be subjected to an unexpected external load. Here's how I did my arrangement:

http://www.worldpath.net/~thompson/bobcat/bobcatplow.htm

I put my flow restrictors (1/4" NPT) right at the Bobcat's external hydraulic quick couplers after making the appropriate reduction in size. Yes, when you are actually angling the plow, the Bobcat's internal hydraulic system will be running on relief. But it's only for the short time you are actually angling the plow. Don't worry about it. If you are going to restrict the flow to a couple of gpm (I think you'll find that 5 gpm is really to much), then using any fittings or hoses larger than 1/4" makes no sense at all to me. I'm using the Prince DRV-4HH with 1/2" ports only because that was the only one I could find at the time. If they had one at Surplus Center with 1/4" ports, I would have used that instead.

My system works great for me.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I agree with Rod, 1/4" hose is just fine.

I also use the same part number relief valve, but I believe it only has 3/8" or 1/4" ports.

The restrictors (I drilled mine out to 1/16" orifice) are right at the couplers at the machine, which is optimal IMO, at it keeps the coupler warm due to the friction they create.

I'm not sure you need 3/4" anywhere either, unless you have some kind of couplers that aren't already bushed down to 1/2".


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

Rod (NH);1173114 said:


> Personally, I think you have been given some bad advice. There is no need for any hoses larger than 1/4" between the Bobcat and the plow cylinders. Also, if you are using a cross-over relief (cushion) valve (I'm using a DRV-4HH, the only difference is that my port sizes are 1/2" NPT instead of #12SAE like yours), then putting the flow restrictors right on the plow cylinders could restrict the function of the cross-over relief valve should the plow be subjected to an unexpected external load. Here's how I did my arrangement:
> 
> http://www.worldpath.net/~thompson/bobcat/bobcatplow.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks for the write up and pictures.
I just bought a Valk plow that's been converted to a SS and I'll be hooking things up this weekend. If things are jumpy like I suspect they will be I'll try to duplicate your set up.
Thanks again!


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

Update:

I hooked up my hoses and the plow performed as expected. The speed at which the blade changed directions even at idle was *way* too fast. Off to the the hydraulic parts store for me....
Other than that, the Valk blade pushed what snow I had left at my shop around nicely. Very happy with the purchase.


----------

